# which frame ???



## szkaitec (Jan 24, 2006)

01 How about their brand images and products characters ? Litespeed,Merlin,Seven
02 Tuscany,CR 3/2.5, Alaris Race. do not know to pick which one up ?

I got Alfa 156 and BMW 325 simultaneous. Alfa-- passion,sporty. Bmer--reliability,stability.
My cycles now is Pinarello Prince and Canondale R5000.
Which one am i supposed to choose ?

Thanks.


----------

